# Gracie stole my bath.....



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

That's too cute !!! Oh how funny. Thanks for the laugh. I agree, can't get mad about that !!


----------



## Augustus McCrae (Jun 10, 2007)

How great! Gus seemed scared the first couple times we gave him a bath, but now he will walk up to the tub and whine just to get in. We let him in last night and he sat in there for about 20 mins. without even having any water in it! Very funny video.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

That is hysterical!!! I could not be mad either, it's all so innocently adorable!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

:lol::lol::thanks:
that was so funny, thanks for sharing!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

how sweet I love the bubbles!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Now that is just too precious!!!!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm also jealous of your tub!


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Very Cute. Every girl loves a bubble bath.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh too funny and too cute. Nope cannot see how you could get mad either. Thanks so much for sharing. Just too cute.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh how they love to play games! You can throw some wash in there and Pilot will be the ringer!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

That was great... Glad I dont have a tub like that I would never be able to get in it.....


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow she was having sooo much fun:banana:


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

:appl:I loved it! Thanks for sharing. Goldens, gotta love 'em. Hehehehe, too cute.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

You do realize, you will never take a bath alone again?!!!!!:uhoh:


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

OMG, that is SO funny!!! Thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Too sweet! Can't tell you love her one bit....LOL! : Did she get a manicure after her bubble bath


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG, that is too funny. She sure was having a fun time. Thanks for making me smile


----------



## Pilotsmom (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks for all of your responses. 
I just love this dog... I miss her little puppy stage.... but this age is cute and she is really showing her personality. She is so much fun and surprises me all the time. 
Gracie has been bringing me the same toys she had in the tub all morning today. She wants to get in there again. I just have to keep the door closed now. I have a big oval galvanized tub that I let her play in all the time outside, but the mud is such a problem. I also have a big plastic pool, but she prefers the smaller tub. I was thinking this morning that maybe I could just fill it up on the patio, and keep the door closed so she doesn't get so muddy, and let her play away. That might work...

Yep, my bathtub WAS my personal refuge. I guess THAT is over.... I love it.... One of my "had to haves" when I had this house built was a jacuzzi tub. But I don't use the jacuzzi that much... it is very loud, and the jets are hard to keep clean, and in my humid climate, algae starts to grow, so once a week or so, it requires filling up the tub and pouring in some clorox and letting it run for a while to clean them out. The bubbles are fun, but just a little makes a mountian of bubbles and then when it drains.... there is residue all over the place.... so it is not as great as you might think..... lots of extra work to enjoy the benefits of it... My daughter loves to play in there too... She is out of town with here dad, so she hasn't seen the video yet, but I sent her dad the link.


----------



## Dino (Jun 24, 2007)

Well done Gracie!!!!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow, you have invented a self-cleaning Golden. What a treat! I wouldn't be mad either.


----------

